# Bait store with Live Shrimp



## Lejet (Sep 30, 2007)

Going to be there next weekend and I was wondering if anyone could tell me whare I might find some live shrimp. We are staying just south of 98 by the bridge. Any help would be greatly appreciated. BassTracker66?


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

I beleive Grays tackle has them in Perdido. Also, Mo Fishn, Sams, and J&M tackle all on Canal rd in Orange Beach should have them. If not you could make the longerdrive to Outcast and they will have them.

I dont know of any small bait shop near there that sells them.


----------



## jpotesta (Apr 20, 2008)

To me it sounds like you may be staying at the bay breeze inn or something like that in gulf breeze?? if thats the case, theres no reason to drive to another state to buy live shrimp, or even pensacola, if you head west on 98 you will see gulf breeze bait and tackle on your right just as you pass the high school, its between a gas station and waffle house. The guys in there are awesome guys and will let you know whats biting and where... Good luck!


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

He saidthat he is staying near Weeks Bay.Weeks bay is located over near the gulf shores area so therefore it would be way out of his way to drive to Gulf Breeze.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

I believe the closest is *Fisherman's Discount* 8438 US Hwy *Fairhope*, *AL* 251-928-4887

That's about 2 or 3 miles west of the Fish River Bridge on Hwy 98.

Hope this helps!


----------

